# Scammed for price of tap water?



## PaulAshton

I have several properties in Sharm el Sheikh and I noticed the price of water seems to vary from 15 LE a cubic metre to 20 LE a cubic meter, the water is being trucked in, 20 LE a cubic seems lots to me..I had usage reported to me of 11 cubic for the month which the person says they never used..

I addressed this with the various "watch men" at the properties who said the price of water varies according to the area of Sharm, and I also told him that the price of security should not be more than 50LE not 100LE and to also provide meter readings, I find it odd one property is paying 20 LE and the other 15LE...

This caused "offence" and I questioned what exactly they do for 100LE when Egyptians are being charged 50LE, he said "keep your **** money, don't pay me a piastre I am not a beggar"

I am wondering how much are people paying for water in Sharm el Sheikh and also paying for "watchmen" (who incidentally go through the foreigners rubbish and say they are not beggars) ?


----------



## marenostrum

PaulAshton said:


> I have several properties in Sharm el Sheikh and I noticed the price of water seems to vary from 15 LE a cubic metre to 20 LE a cubic meter, the water is being trucked in, 20 LE a cubic seems lots to me..I had usage reported to me of 11 cubic for the month which the person says they never used..
> 
> I addressed this with the various "watch men" at the properties who said the price of water varies according to the area of Sharm, and I also told him that the price of security should not be more than 50LE not 100LE and to also provide meter readings, I find it odd one property is paying 20 LE and the other 15LE...
> 
> This caused "offence" and I questioned what exactly they do for 100LE when Egyptians are being charged 50LE, he said "keep your **** money, don't pay me a piastre I am not a beggar"
> 
> I am wondering how much are people paying for water in Sharm el Sheikh and also paying for "watchmen" (who incidentally go through the foreigners rubbish and say they are not beggars) ?


Paul can you tell me if those 10% savings certificates you mentioned are a safe investment.
Also what are landlords in Sharm like?


----------



## PaulAshton

I am not an financial adviser, you should always see independent financial advise that suits your life style choice, as an investor your should always keep a varied portfolio and be aware of any potential risks and / or penalties

I cannot comment on what landlords are like in Sharm as people vary however from what I have heard from people who rent is that landlords do very little and want more for less, this is standard all across Egypt but I won't pay a piastre more for anything than I should even if it means to prove a point I have to refer something to a lawyer and pay more for a letter to be drafted

The problem is with Egyptians if you let them get away with something once they will come back for more time and time again


----------



## hhaddad

marenostrum said:


> Paul can you tell me if those 10% savings certificates you mentioned are a safe investment.
> Also what are landlords in Sharm like?


There are 12% certificates on the market but they are in Egyptian pounds .We have bought Egyptian certificates many times in the past when the Egyptian pound was more stable with several banks and never had any problems in cashing them in.


----------



## PaulAshton

hhaddad said:


> There are 12% certificates on the market but they are in Egyptian pounds .We have bought Egyptian certificates many times in the past when the Egyptian pound was more stable with several banks and never had any problems in cashing them in.


My sentiment exactly however people need to decide for themselves, many Egyptian people live off these investments

The main point of the thread however is the water scamming cockroach watch man who will receive a letter drafted by a lawyer to curb his illegal requests

In most instances a street dog that you take in and feed proves more reliable, loyal and better security than these guys


----------



## hhaddad

PaulAshton said:


> My sentiment exactly however people need to decide for themselves, many Egyptian people live off these investments
> 
> The main point of the thread however is the water scamming cockroach watch man who will receive a letter drafted by a lawyer to curb his illegal requests
> 
> In most instances a street dog that you take in and feed proves more reliable, loyal and better security than these guys


And you think your man will be able to read the lawers letter or understand it,In any case he won't give a *hit!


----------



## hhaddad

hhaddad said:


> And you think your man will be able to read the lawyers letter or understand it,In any case he won't give a *hit!


Also the man you refer to as a cockroach probably doesn't have running water at his house as most of them in the Red Sea area and Sinai and they have to fill their tanks by buying in water which costs them at least 50 l.e. a fill. These workers are expats in their own country as the population of the Red Sea area was limited to a few fishermen before the tourist industry started. Do you think the pittance you probably pay him is enough to feed him and his family? You call him a beggar, he doesn't have a choice.


----------



## PaulAshton

It transpired the price of water is 4.9 per unit not 20le per unit as stated on bills by the water company and it was charging double for everything else and also scamming people for the price of electric from the bills the electric company produces

Before people judge he had all second hand furniture which was luxury and not second hand by Egyptian standards off us and also food and drinks, it was the point and very hurtful

It was simply a case of the sofa, curtains etc not matching etc and having surplus table and chairs

He also got paid for any extra work and in all honesty did very little

Things like this need to be documented in the correct manner as these people like doing things like cutting off water etc and as the properties are bought it WON'T happen

Paying for a lawyer is cheaper than paying 3500 - 4000 LE MORE per year or paying the police to have a quiet word

It's not a case of people avoiding payment but paying the same price as Egyptians around them

This scamming has now stopped


----------



## Cairo Cathy

PaulAshton said:


> I have several properties in Sharm el Sheikh and I noticed the price of water seems to vary from 15 LE a cubic metre to 20 LE a cubic meter, the water is being trucked in, 20 LE a cubic seems lots to me..I had usage reported to me of 11 cubic for the month which the person says they never used..
> 
> I addressed this with the various "watch men" at the properties who said the price of water varies according to the area of Sharm, and I also told him that the price of security should not be more than 50LE not 100LE and to also provide meter readings, I find it odd one property is paying 20 LE and the other 15LE...
> 
> This caused "offence" and I questioned what exactly they do for 100LE when Egyptians are being charged 50LE, he said "keep your **** money, don't pay me a piastre I am not a beggar"
> 
> I am wondering how much are people paying for water in Sharm el Sheikh and also paying for "watchmen" (who incidentally go through the foreigners rubbish and say they are not beggars) ?




Paul

I have an Egyptian relative who lives in Sharm and pays 20le a cubic mtr.

Bowabs are paid depending on the size of the building.
If you have an apartment block with 4 properties then it would be 400le a month divided by 4 that would be 100le each per month to pay him. I know someone in Sharm who lives in a villa divided into 4 apartments and pays 100le per month x 4 totalling 400le a month.
His duties vary but can include security, washing cars, cleaning entrances and stairs, allowing in workmen and supervising them. Other duties like lifting heavy furniture or running errands or his wife cleaning your house will be paid separately.

Your man was asking the same as Egyptians I know pay them. You were lucky to find a bowab like him because he was asking the Egyptian rate and not charging you an ex pat rate on top.
You lost a good man.


----------



## Cairo Cathy

PaulAshton said:


> It transpired the price of water is 4.9 per unit not 20le per unit as stated on bills by the water company and it was charging double for everything else and also scamming people for the price of electric from the bills the electric company produces
> 
> Before people judge he had all second hand furniture which was luxury and not second hand by Egyptian standards off us and also food and drinks, it was the point and very hurtful
> 
> It was simply a case of the sofa, curtains etc not matching etc and having surplus table and chairs
> 
> He also got paid for any extra work and in all honesty did very little
> 
> Things like this need to be documented in the correct manner as these people like doing things like cutting off water etc and as the properties are bought it WON'T happen
> 
> Paying for a lawyer is cheaper than paying 3500 - 4000 LE MORE per year or paying the police to have a quiet word
> 
> It's not a case of people avoiding payment but paying the same price as Egyptians around them
> 
> This scamming has now stopped


*It transpired the price of water is 4.9 per unit not 20le per unit as stated on bills by the water company and it was charging double for everything else and also scamming people for the price of electric from the bills the electric company produces*

Can you explain this.
Who is scamming who?

*
Paying for a lawyer is cheaper than paying 3500 - 4000 LE MORE per year or paying the police to have a quiet word* 
Paul you seem not to know Egypt very well at all saying this : )


----------



## PaulAshton

Cairo Cathy said:


> Paul
> 
> I have an Egyptian relative who lives in Sharm and pays 20le a cubic mtr.
> 
> Bowabs are paid depending on the size of the building.
> If you have an apartment block with 4 properties then it would be 400le a month divided by 4 that would be 100le each per month to pay him. I know someone in Sharm who lives in a villa divided into 4 apartments and pays 100le per month x 4 totalling 400le a month.
> His duties vary but can include security, washing cars, cleaning entrances and stairs, allowing in workmen and supervising them. Other duties like lifting heavy furniture or running errands or his wife cleaning your house will be paid separately.
> 
> Your man was asking the same as Egyptians I know pay them. You were lucky to find a bowab like him because he was asking the Egyptian rate and not charging you an ex pat rate on top.
> You lost a good man.


Security: There have been 3 security breaches in the last month, one included someone climbing on the gates, thank goodness for a large dog and CCTV, in one instance someone climbed on top the roof of the villa it was left for me to sort out

Cleaning: When at the property we remove our rubbish and place it in the skip as he opens and takes everything out and leaves it in the front of his property, he does not clean the entrance or stairs- we remove the rubbish and sweep and also removed and replaced light bulbs, every week I remove 2 -3 large bin bags of rubbish that lies around the property while he sits there. It's unacceptable to go through rubbish when there are things like sanitary towels in there and for him to take out jars and cans then just leave them there to pile up as an eyesore

Fact: Other people in the same building and surrounding area pay 50LE for security and water varies from 9.5LE to 12LE, the highest water rates are in Aida which are 15LE per cubic (as confirmed through water companies) An official electric bill from the electric company was also misrepresented this is ILLEGAL

People are infuriated about electric bills because they did not translate them from Arabic

The ONLY thing we have seen him do is water the plants at the front and a few other duties

Just because someone is foreign they should not be expected to pay MORE 

I do not mind paying someone 100LE or even more if they are proactive and honest


----------



## hhaddad

I don't know where you lived before but now you live in a third world country and we all pay more than Egyptians either by our own wish or not. 

Another thing the only document illegal if its not translated into English is either contract of sale or rental contract for property. If you think that you can live in Egypt albeit Sharm as you have done in europe ie electric and water bills in English it's better you pack your bags.


----------



## Cairo Cathy

PaulAshton said:


> Security: There have been 3 security breaches in the last month, one included someone climbing on the gates, thank goodness for a large dog and CCTV, in one instance someone climbed on top the roof of the villa it was left for me to sort out
> 
> Cleaning: When at the property we remove our rubbish and place it in the skip as he opens and takes everything out and leaves it in the front of his property, he does not clean the entrance or stairs- we remove the rubbish and sweep and also removed and replaced light bulbs, every week I remove 2 -3 large bin bags of rubbish that lies around the property while he sits there. It's unacceptable to go through rubbish when there are things like sanitary towels in there and for him to take out jars and cans then just leave them there to pile up as an eyesore
> 
> Fact: Other people in the same building and surrounding area pay 50LE for security and water varies from 9.5LE to 12LE, the highest water rates are in Aida which are 15LE per cubic (as confirmed through water companies) An official electric bill from the electric company was also misrepresented this is ILLEGAL
> 
> People are infuriated about electric bills because they did not translate them from Arabic
> 
> The ONLY thing we have seen him do is water the plants at the front and a few other duties
> 
> Just because someone is foreign they should not be expected to pay MORE
> 
> I do not mind paying someone 100LE or even more if they are proactive and honest


Now we have more information.

His job is to do all I said and if he is not and was told to be doing all this then he is to be warned then if no improvement then fired.
His taking out jars and cans may be that he is saving these to get money from zbaleen??
Peasant Egyptians never throw anything and you have to understand the culture. Rubbish to us more wealthy looks like treasure to the poor Egyptians so you have to keep that in mind. A broken toy he sees as something to be fixed for a child back in the village. They cannot bear to see waste when something can be fixed or reused.
To you a broken vase must be thrown but to a poor peasant he can turn that broken piece to the wall and put a flower in it and put it on a table in his mothers home. Even if something doesn't work he in his little village home can put it on a table to look like he has something valuable even though it might not work. They have so little.

If you have anything that is broken try not to throw it out straight away. Keep a separate box somewhere for him to sift through and tell him that he is free to take anything to repair it and he MUST throw out in the skip what he can't use. 
Same with bottles and cans and plastics. Buy 3 bins and sort them into these and only throw organic waste. Tell your future bowab if he collects the recyclables that he has a special place for it in those bins and it's his job to remove the stuff when it is filled to get his money. That will be a way to solve the problem of him sifting, it also allows him to make a few extra cents on the zbaleen. Even if you offer him more money you have to realise that Egyptians think different to you. He will stilol not be able to throw anything recyclable away. It's a different culture you have to get used to and understand.

As for security he is probably as scared of any intruders as you are and you have to tell him that anything suspicious he has to alert all owners to have back up. Let him know he has your full support if anything happens and not to tackle anything dangerous himself. Another good thing about living in a compound you have security all over, outside a compound you have to rely on scared bowabs so take that into consideration. Would you risk your life tackling a burglar in this situation for 50le a month when it is not even your property or family ?

As for bills.
Why would anyone lease properties in a country they can't speak the language of?
Why can you not read a bill??
You should at least be able to read bills and it is not the countries fault that you cannot understand the language of its people!
Imagine if I were to go to the USA and demand my bills in Arabic!
This is a very bad attitude.

Do what Egyptians do.
Learn the language, read your own bill and then go pay your bills at the company each month.
The same thing you do in your own country.
There is no extra charges or higher bills for foreigners at the untilities where you pay. The only time foreigners pay more is when you come to get services installed and pay a higher rate because you have no credit history in Egypt like having a telephone installed. You pay a slightly higher rate for installation but you rental and bills are the same as Egyptians. It's a kind of insurance they charge to make sure you pay an equivalent up front called installation so that if you dont pay and leave they at least have that money as security.


----------



## Cairo Cathy

Another piece of very important advice to you.

Egyptians I know in Sharm do NOT use Sinai lawyers.
They all use Cairo Lawyers for obvious reasons.

There are Egyptians who DO use Sinai lawyers for obvious reasons when dealing with foreigners. Those same ones would not be able to use those same lawyers with Egyptians.


----------



## hhaddad

A piece of important advice learn some basic Arabic starting by the numbers is the best place (written by hand and printed as they don't always resemble also spoken). do not think that because your a Brit you have more right than the rest and everybody has to speak English.


----------



## PaulAshton

Cairo Cathy said:


> Another piece of very important advice to you.
> 
> Egyptians I know in Sharm do NOT use Sinai lawyers.
> They all use Cairo Lawyers for obvious reasons.
> 
> There are Egyptians who DO use Sinai lawyers for obvious reasons when dealing with foreigners. Those same ones would not be able to use those same lawyers with Egyptians.


It's just a case of keeping it short and simple with this guy and having something hand written on a slip of paper as anything else would be like crushing a nut with a sledge hammer

I tried to sort it out in a polite and constructive manner and simply questioned the charges and and said he is "offended"

I have had this before that scammers will flatly deny they have scammed despite proof or say they are "offended"

I do not mind cleaning up and doing part of his job just not pay him money for doing very little

It's a sad day when you get more return on investment in taking in a street dog and paying for dog food and he proves to be more loyal and provide better security

Typical


----------



## MaidenScotland

hhaddad said:


> A piece of important advice learn some basic Arabic starting by the numbers is the best place (written by hand and printed as they don't always resemble also spoken). do not think that because your a Brit you have more right than the rest and everybody has to speak English.




I taught myself figures by looking at car registration numbers


----------



## MaidenScotland

Cairo Cathy said:


> Now we have more information.
> 
> His job is to do all I said and if he is not and was told to be doing all this then he is to be warned then if no improvement then fired.
> His taking out jars and cans may be that he is saving these to get money from zbaleen??
> Peasant Egyptians never throw anything and you have to understand the culture. Rubbish to us more wealthy looks like treasure to the poor Egyptians so you have to keep that in mind. A broken toy he sees as something to be fixed for a child back in the village. They cannot bear to see waste when something can be fixed or reused.
> To you a broken vase must be thrown but to a poor peasant he can turn that broken piece to the wall and put a flower in it and put it on a table in his mothers home. Even if something doesn't work he in his little village home can put it on a table to look like he has something valuable even though it might not work. They have so little.
> 
> If you have anything that is broken try not to throw it out straight away. Keep a separate box somewhere for him to sift through and tell him that he is free to take anything to repair it and he MUST throw out in the skip what he can't use.
> Same with bottles and cans and plastics. Buy 3 bins and sort them into these and only throw organic waste. Tell your future bowab if he collects the recyclables that he has a special place for it in those bins and it's his job to remove the stuff when it is filled to get his money. That will be a way to solve the problem of him sifting, it also allows him to make a few extra cents on the zbaleen. Even if you offer him more money you have to realise that Egyptians think different to you. He will stilol not be able to throw anything recyclable away. It's a different culture you have to get used to and understand.
> 
> As for security he is probably as scared of any intruders as you are and you have to tell him that anything suspicious he has to alert all owners to have back up. Let him know he has your full support if anything happens and not to tackle anything dangerous himself. Another good thing about living in a compound you have security all over, outside a compound you have to rely on scared bowabs so take that into consideration. Would you risk your life tackling a burglar in this situation for 50le a month when it is not even your property or family ?
> 
> As for bills.
> Why would anyone lease properties in a country they can't speak the language of?
> Why can you not read a bill??
> You should at least be able to read bills and it is not the countries fault that you cannot understand the language of its people!
> Imagine if I were to go to the USA and demand my bills in Arabic!
> This is a very bad attitude.
> 
> Do what Egyptians do.
> Learn the language, read your own bill and then go pay your bills at the company each month.
> The same thing you do in your own country.
> There is no extra charges or higher bills for foreigners at the untilities where you pay. The only time foreigners pay more is when you come to get services installed and pay a higher rate because you have no credit history in Egypt like having a telephone installed. You pay a slightly higher rate for installation but you rental and bills are the same as Egyptians. It's a kind of insurance they charge to make sure you pay an equivalent up front called installation so that if you dont pay and leave they at least have that money as security.





Reading and writing Arabic... come on. lots of people move here before they can speak the language.. same as for any other country.


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> Reading and writing Arabic... come on. lots of people move here before they can speak the language.. same as for any other country.


 and luckily for Sharm etc they have, who the heck waits until they can speak a language before buying a property.


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> and luckily for Sharm etc they have, who the heck waits until they can speak a language before buying a property.


Correct but they should try quickly to learn a little about the culture and the language if they are going to stay here long term. Also to integrate instead of just communicating with the Expat community and I am not referring to this forum.


----------



## GM1

you say the water is coming by truck, than LE20 is a normal price, it can even be higher if there is a shortage in water or drivers (during holidays). Some years ago (maybe 2-3 years) the price in Hurghada was LE15, if you had a contract with the water factory. Otherwise the price could be LE20-30. These prices I heard from my Egyptian husband. 
Now we have water by normal waterworks (?), but only for 2-3times a week, some hours each time. This depends also on the area of Hurghada you are living in.


----------



## hhaddad

GM1 said:


> you say the water is coming by truck, than LE20 is a normal price, it can even be higher if there is a shortage in water or drivers (during holidays). Some years ago (maybe 2-3 years) the price in Hurghada was LE15, if you had a contract with the water factory. Otherwise the price could be LE20-30. These prices I heard from my Egyptian husband.
> Now we have water by normal waterworks (?), but only for 2-3times a week, some hours each time. This depends also on the area of Hurghada you are living in.


That's not expensive as far as my knowledge the water comes from Quena some 250 kms away. Otherwise it's from a desal plant.


----------



## PaulAshton

hhaddad said:


> A piece of important advice learn some basic Arabic starting by the numbers is the best place (written by hand and printed as they don't always resemble also spoken). do not think that because your a Brit you have more right than the rest and everybody has to speak English.


I am learning Egyptian arabic every day but feel it will take another 2 years before I am fluent and my child learns arabic for a couple of hours every day

I am still getting to the bottom of the water charges and collating all necessary evidence into a bundle to support my allegations, the fact is there is NO reason to ask more for the price of electric than that stated on the bill if you own your property if he has lied about that it makes me wonder what else?

It stands to reason if I am being more proactive to keep the area clean around the property and he scatters my rubbish to rummage through it he is NOT adding value


----------



## Cairo Cathy

MaidenScotland said:


> Reading and writing Arabic... come on. lots of people move here before they can speak the language.. same as for any other country.


Then you wil probably find that they are the ones being scammed when they cannot read contracts and bills and rely on 'lawyers' and 'good Egyptian friends' to tell them everything.


----------



## DeadGuy

I smell a................ Horus


----------



## Cairo Cathy

PaulAshton said:


> I am learning Egyptian arabic every day but feel it will take another 2 years before I am fluent and my child learns arabic for a couple of hours every day
> 
> I am still getting to the bottom of the water charges and collating all necessary evidence into a bundle to support my allegations, the fact is there is NO reason to ask more for the price of electric than that stated on the bill if you own your property if he has lied about that it makes me wonder what else?
> 
> It stands to reason if I am being more proactive to keep the area clean around the property and he scatters my rubbish to rummage through it he is NOT adding value


I'm still confused about this????

First you dont own a property in Sinai you are just the lease holder. So we need to be clear about that. An Egyptian OWNS it. An Egyptian somewhere is the owner.


Second do you have your OWN meter outside your apartment? 
OR
is the owner the one in the block who has a single meter for all the other apartments and he is dividing the bill and then billing you?


----------



## Cairo Cathy

This is what I do so you should be similar.

I live in a compound in Cairo. It's not a tourist area so we dont get charged extra as they do in the tourist areas like Sharm and Hurghada. You will be charged a bit extra by the electric company because you chose to live in a tourist area. This is normal. It might be 10% or 20% I don't know the rate.
Egypt is divided into sectors and I am South West Cairo sector and they are who bill me.

In the compound the South West meter reader comes around and reads all out meters ourside our doors and then if we are home they give us the full bill and we pay them. We pay them ONLY what the amount is on the total box in the bill nothing else. That bill is for the last month usage and as he does that he takes the reading for the next bill and takes that for processing.
If we are not at home then he tears off a ticket with a shortened version and then comes back to be paid in a few days leaving that short version stuck to the door so we can see he has been. We can if we like take that short version to the company and pay ourselves or we can wait for him. If we are not in a second time he will add that bill to the next.

In compounds we use more than say a poor family in a shack so the bill is calculated on usage. If you only use say 100 units then all Egyptians in South Western will pay the same bill. We all get charged the same rate for under 100 units for instance. When we go over that the rate increases because we have air con etc unlike the poor. So you find that the next 200 units for example will be at a higher rate then the first. Then if you use a really large amount it might even be set at an even higher rate still. This is all calculated in the main office headquarters and that is the bill they send out to you.

If you are paying a higher rate than Mahmoud the bread man it could be because he only uses 99 units and you use 700 units so both your first 100 units are at the same rate. 
This is to allow all people to pay the same rate but if you are wealthier and use lots of electricty your rate will be increased.

The fact we live in compounds makes no difference. The procedure should be the same no matter where you live but the problem is living outside of compounds is that then you have to deal with bowabs and landlords and it is that is where you are liable to get scammed if you do not know the language or system. If a bowab is turning up at your door and asking for an amount without you being able to read the bill he can say it says anything at all and you will pay.

The way around that is to take the plate number to the company yourself and ask them to tell you the bill amount and pay it there. They will already have the reading from the last reading taken and bill you there.

So in short you will be charged more than me because you chose to live in a resort area.
You will also pay more than the poor because your consumption is higher and that triggers a higher rate and that is calculated on your bill at the company. If your bill does not have the official stamp it can also be a false one so you need to check that also.

Scan your bill and post it here and I will translate it into English.


----------



## hhaddad

If you want to know the tarif go to Bill_Calculation it's in english


----------



## PaulAshton

..it is possible to have educated Egyptian friends who are genuine, but I am on my guard

verse 5:51 - "Believers, take neither the Jews nor the Christians for your friends. They are friends with one another." 

Verse 3:117 - "Believers, do not make friends with any but your own people."

Verse 60:13 - "Believers, do not make friends with those who have incurred the wrath of Allah." 

It's haaram for muslims to steal from each other but it happens, but in the koran it is permitted to steal from non believers


----------



## marimar

Something else to be aware of is the water used for watering the garden....which meter is it connected to? We have a villa in Sharm with 4 flats, three of which we rent out, and we made sure the water being used for the garden was connected to our own metre and not that of our tenants, something worth checking. I know not all owners are this considerate, we made sure the electric for the ouside lighting was connected to our meter as well.


----------



## PaulAshton

marimar said:


> Something else to be aware of is the water used for watering the garden....which meter is it connected to? We have a villa in Sharm with 4 flats, three of which we rent out, and we made sure the water being used for the garden was connected to our own metre and not that of our tenants, something worth checking. I know not all owners are this considerate, we made sure the electric for the ouside lighting was connected to our meter as well.


Water meter for the garden is connected to mine as we had to have it installed but the plants chosen are all resistant to the arid weather they survive when I change the dog's water


----------



## PaulAshton

Cairo Cathy said:


> Scan your bill and post it here and I will translate it into English.


It's been translated and calculated already and officially stamped, the amount to be paid is clearly indicated, he is a harami simple as that

I have not had this issue with our property in Heliopolis yet I receive complaints from my tenants in Sharm and have issues at our property there as well


----------



## marenostrum

DeadGuy said:


> I smell a................ Horus




You have to admire his business acumen, in the two months he has been away from this forum he has managed to purchase a property in Heliopolis and a "portfolio" in Sharm.
I did not know property transactions were so quick in Egypt.:ranger:

I'm sure the next thing will be a resume / review of the women he has met in the last three months.


----------



## marenostrum

marimar said:


> Something else to be aware of is the water used for watering the garden....which meter is it connected to? We have a villa in Sharm with 4 flats, three of which we rent out, and we made sure the water being used for the garden was connected to our own metre and not that of our tenants, something worth checking. I know not all owners are this considerate, we made sure the electric for the ouside lighting was connected to our meter as well.


A nice polypipe bypass will connect your garden water back to the tenant's system..nowt wrong with that...


----------



## hhaddad

marenostrum said:


> You have to admire his business acumen, in the two months he has been away from this forum he has managed to purchase a property in Heliopolis and a "portfolio" in Sharm.
> I did not know property transactions were so quick in Egypt.:ranger:
> 
> I'm sure the next thing will be a resume / review of the women he has met in the last three months.


I'm sure it's Horus with another name tag.


----------



## marenostrum

hhaddad said:


> I'm sure it's Horus with another name tag.


the one and only Horus


----------



## hhaddad

marenostrum said:


> the one and only Horus


He's the only one I know with that attitude.:spit:


----------



## marenostrum

hhaddad said:


> He's the only one I know with that attitude.:spit:


thats a rich man's attitude for you


----------



## MaidenScotland

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:


----------



## DeadGuy

marenostrum said:


> the one and only Horus


Same.........Different nickname 

Sorry Maiden..........Delete the post if you wish, I just couldn't help it really.........


----------



## hurghadapat

DeadGuy said:


> Same.........Different nickname
> 
> Sorry Maiden..........Delete the post if you wish, I just couldn't help it really.........


Think Maiden :mod: must be  so you have got away with it :behindsofa:


----------



## Helen Ellis

I don't know who decides the price of water but if you look on the side of many water tankers, in Hurghada, it says the price is 20le per tonne inside the city (and yes I can read this). However where I live now the price is 6le per tonne. I am told other places, outside the city limits, pay more than 20le.


----------



## hurghadapat

Helen Ellis said:


> I don't know who decides the price of water but if you look on the side of many water tankers, in Hurghada, it says the price is 20le per tonne inside the city (and yes I can read this). However where I live now the price is 6le per tonne. I am told other places, outside the city limits, pay more than 20le.


I lived in Dahar and my water was free......ok you had to wait for them to open the line to fill the tank and water the garden and in the summer it could be a bit erratic and they wouldn't open the line for long but a powerful pump solved that problem.


----------



## iCaesar

Scamming got into everything here in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

iCaesar said:


> Scamming got into everything here in Egypt.



The Egyptian people have been scammed since the day they were born.

When the leaders of your country scam then the man on the streets thinks it is acceptable.


----------



## Helen Ellis

There is also the issue on one development where they manage their own water deliveries, that the water delivered is less than that charged for. A little scam by the water truck delivery drivers! Hard to prove, and they can't exactly change supplier.


----------



## DeadGuy

Irrelevant to the water prices issue, but in Sharm el Sheikh.......



> More than 7 masked individuals shot fire "on the air" in the Mercato area, Hadaba in Sharm el Sheikh today, Sunday, in front of el Faris resturant, which caused the tourists in the area to panic.
> 
> The reason behind the shooting was to frighten the residents to make it easier to take over the land spaces in the area according to the area's residents.
> 
> This incident comes less than a week after an armored robbery targeted a currency exchange office in the commercial Souk area, loosing about half a million EGP.............


?????? ?????? ????? ??????? ????? ??? ?????? ?? ??? ????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


----------



## PaulAshton

DeadGuy said:


> Irrelevant to the water prices issue, but in Sharm el Sheikh.......
> 
> 
> 
> ?????? ?????? ????? ??????? ????? ??? ?????? ?? ??? ????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


Bit boring really is that meant to frighten people?

It happened at 11am when most people are still sleeping :ranger:

They could at least attempt something more useful and scary like get a few taxi drivers and create the Arabic version of the human centipede with super glue


----------



## canuck2010

DeadGuy said:


> Irrelevant to the water prices issue, but in Sharm el Sheikh.......
> 
> 
> 
> ?????? ?????? ????? ??????? ????? ??? ?????? ?? ??? ????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???


That's going to do wonders for the tourism trade.


----------

